# Solved: Missing Export Kernel 32.DLL



## bob627 (Feb 2, 2003)

While attempting to download a Symantec Virus Checker, the download stopped and a window popped up with the following: "The Setup(1)exe. File Is Linked To Missing Export Kernel 32.DLL: Get User Default UI Language".

Is this an easy fix??
Thanks


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

Please provide your operating system. This would be an excellent place to start.

I don't believe Symantec ("Norton") supports 95/98/98SE/ME anymore.

AVG Free 7.5 runs on 95/98/98SE/ME and is still supported through December. While the updates will eventually stop (it's support cutoff has been extended once already) definitions from December 2008 are far better than no definitions at all.

Impossible to find on the main page, AVG Free 7.5 can still be downloaded from FTP. Be sure to update from inside the software once you have installed the program.


----------



## bob627 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have Windows 98 SE which came factory installed on my E-Machine Monster 600.
Even though E-Machines supposedly has a reputation for being junk, it has worked great for me over the past 6 years. I also have gotten very accustomed to Win98 and hate to give it up. I have a feeling that I have lost some of the .DLL files from Win98 and since I don't have the original WIN98, I cannot extract them. The only thing I have is the E-Machine restore CD. Another error message I recently received while trying to download some other software referred to Shell32.DLL and couldn't fine Folder Path A. In the meantime, I'm experiencing, quite often, web pages that partially load and then pause with the word "Done" in the taskbar. Then I have to wait momentarily for the balance of the page to load. I suppose that's another problem.


----------



## Thalictra (Nov 30, 2008)

I have the same problem, Bob, and my WIN98 came with the PC. I think it's what SDFOX7 said --that msg means it's a thing WIN98 can't run. I'm learning to check whether something supports WIN98 _before_ I DL it, and that even if it says it does, it often doesn't.


----------



## bob627 (Feb 2, 2003)

What I'm going to try is calling Gateway. They purchased the E-Machine line and they have 24 hour FREE chat. I'm going to ask them if the missing .dll files can be pulled off the E-Machines System Restore disc I have. In the meantime I discovered the System File Checker in the System Tools and ran that. It seemed to speed up the loading of certain slow web pages. I haven't tried downloading any software lately to find out what other .dll files I am missing. I guess I'll mark this thread "solved" since I can continue doing on-line research.
Thanks for your response. If I find a solution, I'll certainly let you know.


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

FYI:

This is not a missing DLL file.
In this case it is a missing "function" (Export) within that particular DLL (Kernel32).

This generally occurs when software, that is OS specific (say XP or ME) is being run in your Win98SE environment.

Here, it would appear, that the Symantec Virus checker is using a function that is not natively supported by the WinSE kernel.

Similarly, Get Folder Path is most likely a procedure not supported by the WIn98SE Shell32 file.


----------



## bob627 (Feb 2, 2003)

Thank you. That's very informative and helpful. (Which is what I always expect when I come to this board.). I think I have a long way to go in order to get my system back in order. I really like Win98, but it is beginning to be too much of a problem especially at this time.


----------

